# Embarrassing Snake Bite



## markannab (Jul 15, 2013)

As you read this article, take note of paragraph seven. Was it the reptile he was looking at?

No Cookies | thetelegraph.com.au


----------



## harlemrain (Jul 15, 2013)

Haha, that's a bit awkward


----------



## krusty (Jul 26, 2013)

lol,lol.good one.


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 26, 2013)

Lol. Would be abit of an awkward shock


----------



## saintanger (Jul 26, 2013)

lol, the guy would of pooed himself after that if he hadn't already.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jul 27, 2013)

lol and ouch!


----------



## disintegratus (Jul 27, 2013)

Reminds me of that old joke about the two Irishmen in the scrub...


----------



## BeZaKa (Jul 27, 2013)

disintegratus said:


> Reminds me of that old joke about the two Irishmen in the scrub...



Do we have a joke thread where you could share that one disintegratus?


----------



## B_STATS (Jul 27, 2013)

All I got from this is that this dude sits down to pee...


----------



## Rushie (Jul 27, 2013)

Lol that's a classic.


----------



## Darlyn (Jul 27, 2013)

"Keeping a cat is also a great way to scare off snakes since they are one of their biggest enemies" Well I haven't heard that one before.


----------



## disintegratus (Jul 30, 2013)

BeZaKa said:


> Do we have a joke thread where you could share that one disintegratus?


Sorry Bezaka, I missed your reply. We don't have a joke thread that I know of, so I'll just put it here, it's not too long, so hopefully mods won't mind 
Paddy and Liam were camping in the scrub when Paddy wandered off behind a bush to relieve himself where he was bitten on the family jewels by a snake he'd just stepped on.
He starts hollering, "Liam! Liam! A snake's just bitten me knackers!! Do something!!"
So Liam calls 000 and tells them his mate's just been bitten by a snake. They advise him that the best chance for his friend's survival is to keep him still, restrict bloodflow to the area and try to suck out as much venom as he could because there would be a delay getting a helicopter out to such a remote location.
He walks back to his friend and says "Paddy, my dear boy. I'm so sorry, but they said you're going to die."


----------



## dabigjhemzehh (Jul 30, 2013)

All I got was small snake.


----------



## Virides (Jul 30, 2013)

This always gets to me when journalists reporting on these don't get this fact right:

"The man suffered minor injuries from the bite; fortunately the snake was not venomous.

Rescue workers responded to the scene and took the man to Rambam Medical Center in Haifa, where he received medical treatment, reports Your Jewish News.

An examination revealed the snake was not poisonous."

I thought, finally someone getting it right - venomous. But then I shouldn't have got too excited, there it is... poisonous. And even then, it is in the same article as both the same? Lol

Venom affects you when it is in the blood stream, poison does when you ingest it. This is why some bars have snake venom because when you drink it, it doesn't affect you.


----------



## LB_Reptiles (Jul 30, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> Lol. Would be abit of an awkward shock


ahahah thats hilarious!


----------



## BeZaKa (Jul 30, 2013)

disintegratus said:


> Sorry Bezaka, I missed your reply. We don't have a joke thread that I know of, so I'll just put it here, it's not too long, so hopefully mods won't mind
> Paddy and Liam were camping in the scrub when Paddy wandered off behind a bush to relieve himself where he was bitten on the family jewels by a snake he'd just stepped on.
> He starts hollering, "Liam! Liam! A snake's just bitten me knackers!! Do something!!"
> So Liam calls 000 and tells them his mate's just been bitten by a snake. They advise him that the best chance for his friend's survival is to keep him still, restrict bloodflow to the area and try to suck out as much venom as he could because there would be a delay getting a helicopter out to such a remote location.
> He walks back to his friend and says "Paddy, my dear boy. I'm so sorry, but they said you're going to die."



Thanks disintegrates, I REALLY needed that laugh today, cheers.


----------



## Leasdraco (Jul 30, 2013)

That reminds me of a something that happened to my father in law when he was visiting a mine site years ago. All visitors are warned about venomous snakes in the area. He went to use the outdoor dunny, starts screaming out that he'd been bitten on his 'area' drawing a lot of concern from everyone nearby.... the culprit...was a green tree frog!


----------

